# My Google Android Tablet Freezes on startup?



## Hickey38 (Sep 12, 2011)

I have a 7 inch Google Android Tablet, I am also a 1st year multimedia student. I am not sure if I have to reload my operating system, master reset did nothing. It freezes on startup and never goes to its home screen?

Thx


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

What's the make and model of the tablet?

Also, how did you do a "master reset"?

-Coolfreak


----------



## ahosein747 (Jan 24, 2009)

hi i need help too. i have the same tablet mid 709b. i did a software upgrade and everything was fine. i forgot to remove the sd card and it tried to update when i turned it on again and now its stuck on the updating screen. what can i try.


----------

